# Hobie Revolution



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

If the good Lord is willing and the creek don't rise I plan on purchasing a Hobie Revolution as a Chrismas present to myself this year for prior to my winter trip to Fla. I would love to use it in the bays and intercoastals there but I also plan on using it for the inland and big lakes here. Does anybody have any experience with this kayak? I am also considering the Outback model but have heard on other boards that the Revolution might be better for bigger water. I would love to troll / fish with it for salmon on the big lakes ( I am tired of waiting for them on the piers 
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

There's quite a few guys using them on the FloridaSportsman.com site. I've never paddled one and think it's a great idea, but the flipper style propulsion leave a lot to be desired. You have no reverse, the cost is substantially higher than other yaks, they're heavier, you still need to steer by hand (Or have a foot controlled rudder) and the flippers extend quite a ways below the boat making shallow water use a bit of a problem and they are known to have durability issues with heavy use. 
Have you considered a trolling motor mounted on a traditional sit on top? The Bassyaks.com Minn Kota setup allows hands free propulsion and steering and is easily removable. I know some consider a motor on a yak a bit sacrilegious, but pedals on a yak aren't exactly normal either :lol:.


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I feel the same way about powering a kayak by any other means other than a paddle but there seems to be some major advantages for fishing. I have heard also that it is easier to go long distances and against a strong wind with one. I would love to demo one prior to committing. The Ocean Kayak "Torque" model is powered by a trolling motor but that just seems to cross the line:lol:


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

I am looking at the "Hobie Revolution" myself. Christmas, great idea ?  I have been in the boat during a demo and it was nice.

"no reverse":- Thus the reason for a paddle..

"you still need to steer by hand" They come with a factory ($200 option on other boats) hand controlled rudder system.

58 lbs for a 13' sit-on-top is about average. Or I could lose a few pounds myself and make up the difference...:lol:

The MirageDrive worked great when I demoed the boat. They will go flush against the boat for shallow use.

But, If I was going to be on shallow rivers/lakes all the time I do not think this would be the way to go. Can be a pain and the drive is not cheap to repair.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I use my brothers Adventure with Mirage Drive on bigger water like Torch and the rest of the chain. it is very stable, and the Mirage Drive is excellent for fishing. I am not a small guy and I don't think I would be as comfortable with the stability in the shorter versions.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They are nice boats! I would also check out the Native Mariner Propel as well. The Native seat is head and shoulders better than the Hobie seat.....not even in the same class. Once you sit in a Native, you may not want to sit on a Hobie! The Mariner Propel can also be purchased with the Volt package that includes a trolling motor. Unlike the poorly designed O.C. Torque, the volt package is easy to lift for shallow water or beaching....have fun with both in the Torque! The Propel system works like a recumbant bike and it does work in reverse. Reverse is far more useful in the real world than many realize, especially when fishing! The Propel does add weight but it is easily removed for lifting or transport. It is also a sealed maintanance free design. The Mirage drive is lighter but it is full of parts. The Propel needs 15" or so of water to run but is easily lifted, the mirage can run in much shallow water but the fins are easily damaged, yet easy to replace. My gf has the Propel system in a Native Ultimate and she loves it...fast, smooth and easy to operate. She fishes quit a bit with it. A friend of ours has the Outback with the Mirage and she is very happy with it as well. 
Anyway, do yourself a favor and test a number of boats! And give the Natives a solid look. Either the SOT Mariner Propel or the hybrid Natvie Ultimate Propel. They are both priced in the mid teens. if big water is on the agenda, the Mariner is probably a better choice than the Ultimate but both work great. This is my first year and I am completely hooked!! My "power" boat will be for sale come next spring! I am looking to add a second yak to my fleet! Honestly, I don't think you can go wrong! The Hobies are a nice boat! Just paddle/peddle a few first and you'll figure out which boat/model is the boat for you. One thing about the Revolution is that it is a pretty fast hull, faster than the Outback or either of the Native's I mentioned. Speed can be a godsend if going long distance or fishing big water so that is something to keep in mind. Me, I don't minda a slower and slightly more stable boat as I rarely fish big water and enjoy the slow relaxed pace the yak offers. The fish still seem to be there when I get there anyway....and getting there is a big part of the fun.

http://www.nativewatercraft.com/


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I have the Hobie outback, and truely beat the crap out of it. It is super rock solid. Even the Mirage drive is tough as nails. After running full speed into car sized submerged boulders, I have had to bend the shafts straight but they don't bend easy. Plus they sell every little part for them so you don't have to replace the whole shebang. I have taken it out in the big lakes1-2 foot waves, I have the sponsons(inflatable side floats and haven't had to use them yet). I also have taken the boat downsmall rivers like the Jordan, Upper Platte, PM, Betsie, and countless other lakes and rivers. I plug the drive hole with a Hobie casssette and raise the rudder and it is super manuverable. I would suggest the oversized rudder upgrade, you can turn very sharp with it. Tracks like crap without the rudder, but very nimble. I kept my 11' SINK thinking I'd still need it for the small streams. It's the loaner collecting dust. I checked out Ocean Kayaks, Native Kayaks, Perception, and none compared to the hands free fishing Hobie allows. The Native propulsion system is nice for reverse, but is nearly impossible to pull out quickly due to fact that the propeller needs to be in just the right spot, where as the mirage lies flat on the boat's hull and it comes out super quick, also you can flutter them in shallow water by moving your feet slightly and keeps you going. Not to mention you have the option to sail. I usually only get outfished by other Hobie owners, cause we aren't busy paddling with our arms, we using those to fish. Hobie= hands free kayak fisherman's dream. Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions.

PETE


----------



## PikeCreek (Mar 24, 2010)

I own both a Rev and an Adventure, and fish regularly out of both of them. The Rev is good for smaller waters, rivers and ponds but is very stable and capable in the big lake. The Rev is very good in the lake and both are very fast. If I had to pick one that is good all around, I would get the Rev. 

I upgraded to the turbo fins this year and if I new there was that much of a difference, I would have upgraded when I purchased the kayaks.

I have not had any problems with either of my kayaks (mirage drives) and this is my 3rd season with them.

I was Salmon fishing on Sleeping Bear Bay a couple of weeks ago and was out in the open water with a friend when the winds picked up and we fought back to shore against the wind. He was in a Wilderness, I forget the model, but very fast, he keeps up with me in good weather. He was completely exhausted by time we got to shore and wanted to pass out on the beach, and I barely was winded peddling. A big advantage in high winds with the Mirage drive.

If you plan on trolling, then peddling is the way to go, you can easily have two rods in front of you while enjoying your favorite beverage, and still expience a good smoke.


----------



## flyfish25 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks for the response guys. I am trying to decide between the Revo and the Adventure now. I plan on fishing mostly the larger lakes (St. Claire, Michigan...) and do not plan on going on the rivers. 
PC. Which kayak of the two do you prefer for the big lakes? I have heard that the Adventure paddles well also...


----------



## PikeCreek (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes, I prefer the Adventure on the bigger lakes. It cuts through the waves a little nicer, the Rev kind of plows through them. I also have fished on the Thames with the Adventure without any problems.


----------

